# Laguna 1643 Lathe vs.Nova 1624 vs.Jet 1442



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay guys here is my next open ended question. Has anyone ever used or owned the Laguna 1643 lathe? How does it compare with the Nova 1624 and the Jet 1442? I know everyone has their favorites but the Laguna looks pretty darn good for the price.$995. plus shipping. And if you swivel the head on the Nova, do you always have to use an aligning tool for returning it to the original position? HLW.:blink:


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Well...I have the Jet 16/42 and love it. It runs smooth and quite. I was at the Pomona wood show last year and Laguna had there 18/47 on display and it ran just as well as mine. And at the time it was only $200 more than what I paid for my Jet. I didn't know they had lathes when I bought mine. I'm guessing that the Laguna 16/43 would be the same quality as there 18/47.

Vince
I like there products, I have there 16/32 drum sander and 17" drill press. Plus they are close to my house which is nice if I were to have any problems.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Laguna1643 lathe vs.Nova 1624 vs.Jet1442*

If your lookin for service,then go for the Nova Or Jet,I have the Nova 1624 and love it.I'v never had a problem with it ,but know of others who have had to contact service and there 2nd to none an same goes for Jet,as for laguna,I think from what I'v heard and talked to some folks,you will get what you pay for.Nuff said.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Woodsman,I notice that Woodcraft sales the Nova. Did you order yours or purchase it in a store? The closest Woodcraft store to me is Greenville,S.C. From what I've read the Nova is a nice unit. I'd like to have "hands on" experience before I make a purchase.


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Before you consider Laguna, do a Google search on "Laguna lathe service". You will be glad you did read the first three. Enough said.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Laguna 1643 lathe vs Nova 1624 vs Jet 1442*

I orderd mine thru there warehouse in WV.I live in NC durin the summer and thats where its at,DANG I miss it when I am down here in Tampa,to bad I ain't up there right now,then you could run by my place and give it a spin.I'm sure you would love it.I just live a piece down the rd from you in Whittier,right on top the mountain.Sendin you a PM
Ken


----------



## lanaisthehbomb (Oct 25, 2008)

Do what Gordon said. Laguna has gotten a lot of bad rep for their 18/47. You want to be sure you know what your getting into.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies and good info. on the Laguna. I will not go there!!!!! I guess it will be Nova or Jet? HLW:thumbsup:


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

You can't seem to go wrong with Jet tools...:thumbsup:

Vince


----------

